# Opinions on ROM from Stock



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

Haven't been here for a while, I actually didn't even notice that Charge got an OTA late last year!

Just got a quick question. I'm planning on going back to stock due to some problems with the phone, so I'll follow the sticky here called "Prepare For The Gb Ota" and then get the OTA and then root. After that, I'm very simple with my needs, all I care about is stability, long battery life, and tethering, anything other than that is extra to me, so what rom would be recommended? I know there is no "best" rom, just asking for opinions.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

We have a stock Odin file for the GB OTA update. You could just flash that and be done, leaving the only thing left being root.


----------



## tazer2death (Oct 10, 2011)

Eclipse 1.4 has been running great for me. I'm noticing a better battery life compared to TweakStock as well an all around smoother experience. These seem to be the two ROMs people have been praising recently. I loved TweakStock but started to run into some issues with it that seem to be gone now with Eclipse. imnuts also updated his InfinityROM. I haven't tried it so I can't really say anything about it.

You will appreciate Eclipse for the super smoothness!

EDIT: Sorry forgot to mention that I am running PBJ kernel. Which is treating my battery life VERY nicely


----------



## slane (Nov 23, 2011)

tazer2death said:


> Eclipse 1.4 has been running great for me. I'm noticing a better battery life compared to TweakStock as well an all around smoother experience. These seem to be the two ROMs people have been praising recently. I loved TweakStock but started to run into some issues with it that seem to be gone now with Eclipse. imnuts also updated his InfinityROM. I haven't tried it so I can't really say anything about it.
> 
> You will appreciate Eclipse for the super smoothness!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry forgot to mention that I am running PBJ kernel. Which is treating my battery life VERY nicely


This, except I haven't tried tweakstock so I can't compare. But eclipse has been great for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## tr1xter47 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have to say that running Eclipse with PBJ has been great on Charge. Better battery life, stable and smooth.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

I stopped using TweakStock since Eclipse came out (I think TS was on 1.1 or 1.2 at that time) and every update Eclipse seems to get faster and faster.


----------



## dman2275 (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally, my vote is for Eclipse with PBJ. The ROM is so smooth, fast and the developers and community is very responsive and supportive if you run into problems. There are numerous addons and several themes on the site.

I say try Tweatstock, Infinity and Eclipse and choose the one you like best.


----------

